# Facebook Group



## Marflaxen (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi you guys! I just created a group on Facebook called We Have Social Anxiety. It's a place where you can meet fellow sufferers of SAD, discuss SAD related topics, etc. I'm trying to get as much people to join as possible. Here is the link. https://www.facebook.com/groups/698610996942070/


----------

